# Does it run in the family?



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

Do horses run in your family? Has your whole family ridden horses for several generations or are you the first one?

No one else in my family rides/owns horses, so I'm the only "horsey" person, lol.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Horses are in both sides of my family as far back as you go. Even my step grandparents rode. :lol:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Not with my parents, or my siblings.

However, my Aunt use to do a lot of riding.


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

Well you see my dad used to ride when he was a lot younger but it wasn't regularly and we both have VERY different riding styles, and he also used to run race meets at our house in Italy.
My sister rode once on a hack in another country which ended with her in a tree and she never rode again, and that's about it with my family.

I'm the horsey one


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I am the 4th generation in my family. My daughter is now the 5th  My gg grandparents had working farm horses, my grandpa started the qh farm I now own/operate in the late 50s/early 60s. My mom is a retired trainer. The joke answer I give when people ask how long I've been riding is "since before I was born" as my mom rode when she was prego.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

On my Dad's side, horses have always been there. My Grandpa used to farm with teams of horses and raised cattle that he worked with horses (of course that was around the time that cars were invented so all of his ancestors were horse people too).

My Mom is a city girl though. One of her uncles had a farm but he just had pigs and chickens, no horses.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm the only one in my entire extended family. Kinda sucks. Nobody gets why I would spend all my money on my horse, and I don't get why they don't get it.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

My mom used to ride at her friend's house when she was a kid, so she's been around horses and likes them, so she wasn't upset when she found out I got my own horse. But she never owned them. 

My mom's uncle and cousin had horses, but I don't think they do anymore. Her cousin's were hit by a car and I don't know if he ever got anymore after that. He only had 2. Her uncle..had 1 or 2. He's basically convinced he's John Wayne. I think he sold his though.


----------



## BuckskinBorn2Fly (Mar 8, 2011)

No one in my family is really that into horses except me and a few relatives. My mom took riding lessons for awhile and loved it (when she was young, definitely not now! ). My older sister likes riding, too, but really doesn't know anything about horses compared to me. One day I asked her, "What is an equine?" and she had no idea! I have relatives who owned a farm and had about 4 horses, but I haven't been there in years, so I have no clue if the horses are still there. So... that's about it


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm the only one who has interest and is starting to get into it. Although I have ALWAYS had an interest in horses and riding since I was really young. When I was 10 I went to Roatan, Honduras to see my dad (after he left me and my mom when I was two) and he had a couple of skinny horses that probably were never really looked after (i dont know i didn't care i was too young to notice and loved the horses anyway) and he took me up the mountain on a pony he had. The pony began trotting and I was slipping off and that was a little scary. But I adjusted myself and insisted that I stay on the pony anyway. I walked the big bay horse around the shoreline and spent most of my time around her. This all only lasted 3 days, after that he was on the run again. We (my sister, my grandfather and I) went to the mainland and stayed with distant cousins.. My mom wasn't too happy when she found out we spent 3 days out of two weeks with our dad. But its okay now that i am older i have come to terms with the fact that he's a loser lol. But anyways that was the only time I was on a horse. Ever since I've always wanted to get back on a horse and REALLY ride without a rope leading me around. I want my chance to hold the reins on my own.


----------



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

Everyone who said their family has been riding for generations, that's awesome! I'm jealous :lol:




MyBoyPuck said:


> I'm the only one in my entire extended family. Kinda sucks. Nobody gets why I would spend all my money on my horse, and I don't get why they don't get it.


I know what you mean. xD My parents understand how much I love it, but I still have to explain everything about riding to them. They're learning. 




Moonstruck said:


> I'm the only one who has interest and is starting to get into it. Although I have ALWAYS had an interest in horses and riding since I was really young. When I was 10 I went to Roatan, Honduras to see my dad (after he left me and my mom when I was two) and he had a couple of skinny horses that probably were never really looked after (i dont know i didn't care i was too young to notice and loved the horses anyway) and he took me up the mountain on a pony he had. The pony began trotting and I was slipping off and that was a little scary. But I adjusted myself and insisted that I stay on the pony anyway. I walked the big bay horse around the shoreline and spent most of my time around her. This all only lasted 3 days, after that he was on the run again. We (my sister, my grandfather and I) went to the mainland and stayed with distant cousins.. My mom wasn't too happy when she found out we spent 3 days out of two weeks with our dad. But its okay now that i am older i have come to terms with the fact that he's a loser lol. But anyways that was the only time I was on a horse. Ever since I've always wanted to get back on a horse and REALLY ride without a rope leading me around. I want my chance to hold the reins on my own.


I'm sorry about your father, but I really hope you can ride soon!
.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Psh-ah don't feel sorry lol we talk from time to time still and its okay. He's living off of his parents like a true scumbag daddy - more importantly though, I also hope that I can begin not only riding but being around horses in general. I started a thread about a little trip I'm takin on sunday


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

On my father's side, there were riders including one on the US Equestrian team in the 50's. I went to the dark side when I switched over to only Western ~20 years ago. My wife, 3 kids and their wives are not riders - just me.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

I am a 3rd generation equestrian. My grandma, mom and I all ride.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

My cousins and I are the first generation! I started it since apparently I talked about horses all the time and my oldest cousin wanted to know what the heck I was talking about :lol:. My cousin also got one of her friends into it!

We Ride: (Italics is past, regular is present, underline is future (we're complicated lol!)

Me: _Western _English
1st Cousin: English
2cnd Cousin: English Western
Friend: _Western _English

Our parents swear they have no idea where we came from.


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

Nope. No one in my family rides. My grandfather is/was a cattle rancher, he calls horses "hay burners."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

Moonstruck said:


> Psh-ah don't feel sorry lol we talk from time to time still and its okay. He's living off of his parents like a true scumbag daddy - more importantly though, I also hope that I can begin not only riding but being around horses in general. I started a thread about a little trip I'm takin on sunday


Oh awesome, I'll check it out. 




iridehorses said:


> On my father's side, there were riders including one on the US Equestrian team in the 50's.


Wow, that's really cool!




Cinder said:


> My cousins and I are the first generation!


I'd love to ride with my cousins, but I don't think any of them want to start. xD I have to learn Western one day! x)




Cali said:


> My grandfather is/was a cattle rancher, he calls horses "hay burners."_Posted via Mobile Device_


"Hay burners". :lol:


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Bluezepher94 said:


> Oh awesome, I'll check it out.


The thread is in Horse Talk


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

FIRST ONE IN THE FAMILY ! It can become a pain tho cause noyone gets the "horse thing " tho they try  lol so its okai . MY dad did indian pick up for fun once cause his body wanted to laugh at him but that the extent of it


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I am fairly certain that I am the only one in 3 generations that even knows what a horse is.


----------



## laurenxo (Oct 1, 2010)

None of my family even extended family ride horses. It took me till I was 14/15 for my parents to let take riding lessons.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

First one in Australia anyway, I have relatives over in Germany who ride, although I have never met them and when I got the bug I never even knew about them.
haha so pretty much first person in my family, one of my cousins did try it for a while but stopped after a month I think.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

first one!  my mom likes to watch and took a few riding lessons but doesnt like going any faster then a jog. she just likes to chill, not progress or train etc. shes in love with my horse tho. keeps talking about what shes going to buy for her "grandson" next lol... i hope its not more treats! i swear shes trying to make him fat on me lol


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm the first one too, even out of 6 pairs of aunt/uncles and 16 cousins.  One cousin did just start to do mounted shooting, and I hear he's gotten pretty good at it actually. I'm really the only horse person though since I definitely have the 'bug' and don't just love them casually.

Really though, where does the horse gene come from?? It strikes at will I guess.


----------



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

laurenxo said:


> None of my family even extended family ride horses. It took me till I was 14/15 for my parents to let take riding lessons.


Same. ^^ (Well, almost. I was 13/14.) 




AngieLee said:


> first one!  my mom likes to watch and took a few riding lessons but doesnt like going any faster then a jog. she just likes to chill, not progress or train etc. shes in love with my horse tho. keeps talking about what shes going to buy for her "grandson" next lol... i hope its not more treats! i swear shes trying to make him fat on me lol


Aw, haha. I wish my mom would try riding! :lol:




Ali M said:


> Really though, where does the horse gene come from?? It strikes at will I guess.


It must be! Some people come from horse-families and don't ride and some people just randomly get the "horse gene" from no where. xD


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

[quoteS]Really though, where does the horse gene come from?? It strikes at will I guess. [/quote]

That's the only explanation! :lol:


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

My uncle and his wife ride and have horses.
My mom got me and my borther and sister riding lessons form when we were four i have benn riding ever since 17years! my brother stoppped at 10 and sister just comes out every now and then,
My cousin also rides and her brother and sister ride every now and then to.
it helps that we have plenty of horses at home so anybody can just come out for a wander my boyfriend is goin to come next!!


----------



## Lenuccia (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm the only one in my family who has an interest in horses and riding. I always loved horses and wanted to ride, but my parents didn't really see why. So I never really had the chance. But when I met my boyfriend and I discovered that he also loved horses... well... he just had to be mine :lol:
I bought my first horse 35 years old and started getting lessons. And I still loooove horses!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

my great granny loved horses, as well as my mum and twin sister ! my mum has 2 horses, my sis has 2 horses, and i have 3 horses =] so ya its a family thing !


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

I am the one and only. Sometimes it does kind of suck. However I have a lot of support from my family and friends. I like that its my own thing.


----------



## RockandRide (Jan 23, 2011)

Im the only one really. My grandmas uncle was a polo rider and had horses but after and before that, there was nothing. So, ya. It kinda sucks because no one gets where I am coming from.....*sigh*


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm definitely the only one in my family, kind of sucks but then at least I know I have an escape from them if need be!

My mom is borderline ocd with cleanliness, so she really doesn't understand why I love horses, she goes mad when I come in with my clothes covered in hair.


----------



## Southern (Apr 24, 2011)

My Mom trains horses, and Dad (who is 56 now) has broken and ridden many, many horses, but he can't ride any more :'(


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

My grandpa was a cowboy and that's about it. When I got horse obsessed though, it was all english, even though I lived in a western/ranching town. I started off learning dressage and although I've dabbled a bit in western, dressage is my passion.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mum used to ride at a friends farm years ago. My sister did start lessons but took no real interest. I am the only one who has committed to it, though I know mum really wants to ride again. 

So, I seem to be the only one in the family now!


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

My dad's dad loved horses, my dad liked them, my mom rode a lot when she was younger, and then comes me. Out of all my siblings, I'm the only one who likes horses. Most of them are too scared to ride.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Lets see,my grandma, grandpa, auntie, dad, and mom. My grandpa used to train ranch horses. He taught my auntie and dad. It's pretty cool though because I live in a VERY small town and everyone knew who he was.


----------



## SocietyJoe (Jan 21, 2011)

I only have one horsey side, my mums. My Pop was one of the best riders in our town, and the jumps he jumped amaze me still today. My mum, his daughter used to strap alot for him, and she gained alot of knowledge. 
Although I often wish my dad was horsey, because I hate going to shows and people laughing at him because he was sitting in the car and not helping me. HHA. 

When I was younger all I remember was my Pop leading me around on his big racing thoroughbred horses, I used to cuddle into there manes and I felt so safe.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am the only one, but everyone supports me - and that is what counts.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm the first. 
Hopefully I won't be the last.


----------



## iAutumn (Jan 25, 2011)

On my Moms side, all the family did was ride horses. My dad rode on occasions, but his side was mainly a Watermans side. I'm half Rancher half Waterman. But my moms side mainly did horses.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

On my mothers side (german) my great grandmother, grandmother, aunt, and my mother all rode, aunt has a trakehner stable in germany. On my fathers side nobody **** they see horses same as a cow lol. I'm the only one out of my 5 siblings that rides.


----------

